

You Only Have 15 Seconds [Hacker News Nation] - castig

In this week’s Hacker News Nation we’ll prep you for an investor interview, “Quick you only have 15 seconds!”.<p>Hopefully this will get you thinking and talking clearly. Plus…
- 3 tips for motivating your team
- The two biggest challenges all startups have! (Straight from Y Combinator)
- Dating advice from the richest man in the world: Warren Buffet<p>All that, and special guest Danya Cheskis-Gold (Spark Capital &#x2F; Former Skillshare).<p>Stop online shopping! It’s time to relax and learn a few things in the process. Here we go…..<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.onemonthrails.com&#x2F;you-only-have-15-seconds-warren-buffet-mozilla-and-vcs&#x2F;
======
minimaxir
There's really no need to put it in a video form, especially since a) there
are little production values in term of sound/visual quality [I had to stop
watching because of the echo], b) No script, leading to a lot of dead air, c)
no content that would be better served using a blog post or podcast
(PowerPoint slides don't count).

The content is not engaging enough for a 20 minute runtime.

~~~
castig
Awesome thanks for the feedback.

Any ideas of how we could make a video feed more engaging?

Clearly everyone learns differently... and we'd love to do a round up of the
top stories of the week for new-comers. I'm all ears. :)

